# At what price point will you consider buying the Canon 6D?



## shannon76 (Sep 18, 2012)

Survey Time!


----------



## Gothmoth (Sep 18, 2012)

it depends a lot on the sensor performance.. a banding free low iso monster would be very welcome.


----------



## Noink Fanb0i (Sep 18, 2012)

As the so-called "entry-level" FF it should have the entry-level price to match the cut-down specs. It would be the breakthrough product of the year if it had an introductory price south of US$1499. The FF Insurgent/Mutineer/Insurrectionist/Guerrilla that brought 35mm FF digital to The Great Unwashed/Lumpen Proletariat SD card bearers.


----------



## shannon76 (Sep 18, 2012)

Sorry, I guess I could have thought out and worded that survey better. I probably could have put estimated times next to the price ranges to also show users willingness to hold out for a while.  Maybe next time. 
Let's say $1700-1900 is 6 months after ship date and $1500-1700 is a year after ship date?


----------



## marshall (Sep 18, 2012)

I am optimistic about the sensor performance. I think (or rather I hope) Canon felt the need to cripple the AF in such a spectacular manner (at least on paper) because the IQ will be at par with 5DIII. Can dream, can't I?

With that said, I think this body will be under USD 1800 sooner rather than later and expect to see the kit below USD 2500 before Christmas (assuming the camera is released). At those levels I might consider it but I will definitely wait for the reviews. At USD 1500 I would buy it without giving it much thought (how bad the AF can be?). 

It is interesting... If the D600 was a Canon I would have pre-ordered it (I never pre-ordered anything in my life). The 6D, on the other hand, is, as DP aptly described it: uninspiring. I have no problem waiting for the price to fall to a level I feel comfortable paying for a body.


----------



## Chris Geiger (Sep 18, 2012)

Single card slot, 180 sync speed, 4000 shutter speed are all huge limits for me. I am looking for a backup body for my 2 5D3's but this is not it. I think I will be getting another 5D3.


----------



## Albi86 (Sep 18, 2012)

Gothmoth said:


> it depends a lot on the sensor performance.. a banding free low iso monster would be very welcome.



I doubt we would see that on the lowest-end camera of Canon's lineup. 

I would buy the 6D for 1500$/€, assuming sensor and AF performance are at least decent. That would give me enough saving to buy a nice collection of FF glass, so next time I will have enough money to spend on the body alone.

If I have to buy a 2100$/€ camera (that therefore I must be happy to keep for a longer time), then I'm definitely buying the D600. Due to other expenses I'm planning my purchase for February 2013. Let's see how the situation will be then.


----------



## Brymills (Sep 18, 2012)

With the price reductions on the 5D3 there really is little reason to buy a 6D, unless you need the built in WiFi and GPS features.


----------



## Act444 (Sep 18, 2012)

Thought process will go like this, assuming it happens within a year (and there is no 7D replacement on the horizon)

At $1700 I'll start thinking about it

At $1600 I'll take a look at it

At $1500 I'll consider it. 

At $1400 I'll probably pick one up.


----------



## enraginangel (Sep 18, 2012)

I would never buy it because it convinced me to buy the 5D Mark III.


----------



## sb (Sep 18, 2012)

I don't see a reason to buy this over a 5DMk2 which has great build quality and normal sync speed (AND LOWER PRICE). This is an FF sensor in a rebel body - no thanks. Oh and "but it's got half a stop better noise at 6400ISO" excuse is getting old.

LOL am I glad I got that second Mk2 for $2000....


----------



## etg9 (Sep 18, 2012)

Having my 5D3 already, this isn't even a backup body. I might pickup the D600 for fun, though I will likely be waiting until $1900 on that one. It's the new 5DII.


----------



## Bosman (Sep 18, 2012)

Whatever the current 5DM2 is.


----------



## weixing (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi,


Albi86 said:


> Gothmoth said:
> 
> 
> > it depends a lot on the sensor performance.. a banding free low iso monster would be very welcome.
> ...


 I saw the Nikon D600 today... look like a D7000. Didn't have the time to play with it, but initial impression is the focusing speed seem a bit slow.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Albi86 (Sep 18, 2012)

weixing said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Albi86 said:
> ...



I'm also looking forward to have one in my hands, but overall I value accuracy more than speed. A FF D7000 is a nice bargain, more or less same as people were hoping the 6D to be a FF 7D.


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Sep 18, 2012)

Brymills said:


> With the price reductions on the 5D3 there really is little reason to buy a 6D, unless you need the built in WiFi and GPS features.



The price reduction from $3499 to $3449? MSRP is only down by $50 from launch date. All the other 'deal's are from online stores looking to move product at a faster rate - not from canon. be savy, search for the deals, there is always some entity out there ready to make a deal. But don't deal yourself into the misinformation stream, the camera is still essentially the same cost it was at launch.


----------



## matukas (Sep 18, 2012)

If I had no EOS camera before, I would buy this. Whatever cheapest I'll get it from here (EU).


----------



## gilmorephoto (Sep 18, 2012)

The rumored spec list (largely true) and the Adorama Saturday-night special caused me to pull the trigger on the 5D3. At $2750 vs. $2100, there was at least $650 worth of value for me to get what I really wanted. That said, I would gladly pay circa $2k for a full frame camera with the 6D features provided I didn't have to focus and recompose for portraits (that's where they flubbed); with only a center cross-type, the 6D is no more useful to me than my trusty T1i (sensor aside). Having borrowed a friend's 5D3 for a shoot, I've come to appreciate that nailing focus is that much more critical with a full-frame sensor when shoot at a wide aperture (i.e., 1.4 on a crop vs. 1.4 on FF) because of the shallower DOF. Because the 5D3 had useful focus points where I needed them, I didn't have to worry about getting a sharp picture; all I worried about was capturing the right moment. That is worth every penny.

I'm still willing to bet that Canon will be successful with the 6D for the same reasons it was with the 5D2. Folks who want a FF sensor for video will not have to get the 5D3 for very similar output. Just my $0.02.


----------



## sovietdoc (Sep 18, 2012)

D600 is helluva better camera than 6D and that's coming from a Canon guy.


----------



## AudioGlenn (Sep 18, 2012)

At $1400, this camera would sell like hotcakes. I'd buy one. I was hoping it would have AF during video like the T4i though. $2100 is too much. I might as well wait for a deal on a 5D mkIII.


----------



## ablearcher (Sep 18, 2012)

IMO, $2100-2000 is a fair price for entry level FF body, so pricing is not an issue for me - it is acceptable as announced. My concern is IQ and AF performance. I already know that the shutter is crap and the sync speed is poor. The GPS and WiFi is fine, but frankly I could care less. So if IQ is out of this world and AF is reliable, I might consider getting it regardless of the price (MSRP or lower). If IQ and AF are crap (and we already know about the rest) or not on par with competition, then I'm not going to buy this cam even if it will be a thousand bucks new. Its not like there is nothing to consider on today's market. The way Canon is building its product line these days, i am seriously considering buying a second non-Canon system.

All these morons needed to do was to place a modern AF system into MKII. Instead they decided to produce a crippled Rebel with FF sensor and some built in gadgets which have nothing to do with IQ. What was Canon thinking?


----------



## matukas (Sep 18, 2012)

Most times when I shoot with my camera, I'm using center point only (sometimes expanded). But it's high-end FF model.
With Canon I started with EOS 50 (film) camera and stopped with it in around 2002. It has 3 AF points. After that have using point&shoot weatherproof Olympus and Panasonic. Recently started again with EOS, but this time digital FF, and don't care is it 9, 11, 19, 45 or 63 AF points. If it's more than 3, it's ok


----------



## Bosman (Sep 18, 2012)

ablearcher said:


> IMO, $2100-2000 is a fair price for entry level FF body, so pricing is not an issue for me - it is acceptable as announced. My concern is IQ and AF performance. I already know that the shutter is crap and the sync speed is poor. The GPS and WiFi is fine, but frankly I could care less. So if IQ is out of this world and AF is reliable, I might consider getting it regardless of the price (MSRP or lower). If IQ and AF are crap (and we already know about the rest) or not on par with competition, then I'm not going to buy this cam even if it will be a thousand bucks new. Its not like there is nothing to consider on today's market. The way Canon is building its product line these days, i am seriously considering buying a second non-Canon system.
> 
> All these morons needed to do was to place a modern AF system into MKII. Instead they decided to produce a crippled Rebel with FF sensor and some built in gadgets which have nothing to do with IQ. What was Canon thinking?


We already know the af system is a joke, center point is the only cross focus point. My original 5d while loving the image quality the focus system made me want ot pull my hair out. At least he 7d has all cross points.


----------



## kapanak (Sep 18, 2012)

I think DPReview puts it very harshly, but elegantly. 

http://www.dpreview.com/previews/canon-eos-6d/6

"Overall, though, it's difficult to shake the feeling that the EOS 6D simply lacks the 'wow' factor of its main rival. Whereas Nikon seems to have taken the approach of taking away as little as possible from D800 when creating the D600, Canon appears almost to have gone the other way, removing as much as it thinks it can get away with at the price. The result is the kind of conservative, slightly unimaginative design that's become the company's hallmark. It's still bound to be a very good camera, of course; just perhaps not quite as good as it could be."

I owned a 5DII four nearly four years before I sold it and two of my Canon lenses this past spring. 
Why in the world would I spend as much as I sold my 5DII (with batteries and grip and such) on the Canon 6D, when the Canon 6D is simply a rehashed 5DII with different body design, newer processor and even worse AF. Not to mention cheap construction. Seriously, at least the centre AF on the 5DII was immensely and reassuringly accurate and fast. >_>


----------



## ishdakuteb (Sep 18, 2012)

just wait and see the real test of all canon 6d's focus points in low light situations. however, i expect this camera, canon 6d, will offer less noise comparing to 5d mark III based on its pixel size 6.54 μm vs 6.25 μm, respectively. about missing joint-stick... yes i know it is a big loss to people who love to use their joint-stick to select focus (i am one of them). but i think canon 6d offer the inside wheel which can be used as a replacement to joint stick right? (i am not sure on this part since i do not own a canon 60d).

i am just sitting here and wait for the real test on canon 6d...


----------



## RLPhoto (Sep 18, 2012)

I won't ever be buying a 6D due to is ludicrous Ergos taken from the 60D. I'd rather get a 5D2.


----------



## Brymills (Sep 18, 2012)

Chuck Alaimo said:


> Brymills said:
> 
> 
> > With the price reductions on the 5D3 there really is little reason to buy a 6D, unless you need the built in WiFi and GPS features.
> ...



There's no such thing as MSRP in the UK, and it's down 500 pounds - 2999 at launch to 2469 in the cheapest store, and these are reputable dealers.

http://camerapricebuster.com/Canon_EOS_5D_Mark_III_Body_pc.html


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Sep 18, 2012)

kapanak said:


> I think DPReview puts it very harshly, but elegantly.
> 
> http://www.dpreview.com/previews/canon-eos-6d/6
> 
> ...



It's funny, because my first take on the d600 was, meh, if i already shot nikon its tempting, but its kind of just a scaled down d800 and the price isn't that much lower....if i were in the nikon system I can't see why this would stop me from snagging a d800.

Maybe canon is getting paid by nikon to take a fall this round...lol... because the d600 all of a sudden looks awesome compared to the 6d. LOL. Honestly though, neither are WOW. Both are decent evolutionary upgrades and in some sense, downgrades.


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Sep 18, 2012)

I've got a 5DIII. What would I want with a 6D?

If it were throw-away cheap, a few hundred dollars, such that I could toss one in a bag as a backup and not care much what happened to it, sure, maybe. Otherwise...well, there's no more reason for me to buy a 6D than there would to buy a Rebel.

Doesn't mean I think it's a bad camera. It seems a reasonable camera for the price. Hardly exciting, but I'm sure lots of people will put it to excellent use and get great value from it.

Cheers,

b&


----------



## EOBeav (Sep 18, 2012)

TrumpetPower! said:


> I've got a 5DIII. What would I want with a 6D?



I've got a 5DmkII and I don't want this thing. I guarantee you sacrifices have been made in build quality to offer this thing at ~$2kUSD. 

Canon, why oh why?


----------



## aznable (Sep 18, 2012)

not interested on this kind of camera as i wasnt interested on 5d mk ii...5d mkiii is another matter but i prefere a faster machine at affordable price like an old 1dmk3/4


----------



## distant.star (Sep 18, 2012)

.
I will get one when they pay me $500 to accept it -- with free shipping!

Oh, and my price goes up $10 a day until they actually ship this abortion.


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 18, 2012)

USD 999,- ... less than one grand for the FF Rebel. 
Definitely not worth more a single penny. 

Same weak camera as the original digital Rebel/300D when it came out eons ago as first DSLR for less than 1 grand. ;D


----------



## aznable (Sep 18, 2012)

AvTvM said:


> USD 999,- ... less than one grand for the FF Rebel.
> Definitely not worth more a single penny.
> 
> Same weak camera as the original digital Rebel/300D when it came out eons ago as first DSLR for less than 1 grand. ;D



have you boughtthe $1500 nikon FF camera? 

ahhh....no it tourned out to be more costly than a d700 :'(


----------



## CharlieB (Sep 18, 2012)

EOBeav said:


> I guarantee you sacrifices have been made in build quality to offer this thing at ~$2kUSD.



Your "guarantee" is baseless, and unfounded in any sense of reality.

Quality sacrificed. Perhaps, but more likely not. 

You have been duped, like many of the masses of people, to believe that the cost of production is proportional to the selling price (or MSRP, MAP price, whatever). Nothing can be further from the truth. Often, there is ZERO difference in cost, for the more expensive item. Yup. 

I've said this a few times here already... so study up on manufacturing economics, what determines the price in the marketplace, and the cost of production. You will find some interesting things.

Hint: Things are worth what people are willing to spend for them. Things all cost as little as possible to make.

End of hints - have a fun study.


----------



## Aglet (Sep 18, 2012)

*IF*, and only _IF_, it can provide low noise low ISO performance significantly better than 5D2 or 5D3, and hopefully at least approach the low ISO performance of a $500 Nikon cropper like the D5100, will I consider buying this thing.

DxoMark better show it to have great DR and low noise, which I then follow with my own read noise push test to check for pattern noise issues.

Until then the devil-I-know 5D2 remains in my kit.
I don't need any of the other flimsy features in it, even the AF is likely plenty adequate for how I want to use it.
And if it does that well enough then I'll still only want to pay no more than about $1700 for it.


----------



## scrup (Sep 18, 2012)

I have a 40d and I guess Canon created this camera for people like me as a cheaper upgrade path to FF.

If the AF works better in real life than my 40d i would buy it straight away for $2500 for the kit.


----------



## ishdakuteb (Sep 18, 2012)

my question is: if canon lows down 5d mark II price at $1900 and 6d at $2099, which one will you buy? and why people wants full frame? imo, mainly reason is low noise at high iso...


----------



## RichM (Sep 18, 2012)

I purchased a 5d2 about a year ago, knowing the 5d3 was around the corner. I don't regret my decision. It is a fantastic still/portrait/landscape camera, with very good high ISO performance. My only (minor) complaint is the AF, which I know has been improved. For me, it is not worth moving from the 5d2 to a 6d now.


----------



## dr croubie (Sep 18, 2012)

You forgot the option for $1200-1400.

With those lack of features, no matter how good the sensor is, my 7D will get better photos at the end of the day, so I wouldn't be paying more than a used 5D2 price, which are currently $1200-1500.


----------



## Skulker (Sep 19, 2012)

Its so nice to see a sensible question with a sensible set of options to choose from.

I don't understand why Canon shareholders don't sack all the useless executives they employ. All the executives need to do is listen to the well considered comments on here to run the business far better than they are doing at present.

1) First they should price every product at half the price they can currently sell the rubbish they now sell. 
2) Then they should put all sorts of costly features in, at no extra price.
3) Then just admit everyone should buy another make of camera, perhaps they could just stop selling cameras. They could buy Nikon's or any other make and resell at less than what they paid.

Its so simple any idiot can tell them how to do it better.

DO THEY REALLY THINK THEY KNOW HOW TO RUN THE MOST SUCSESFULL CAMERA COMPANY IN THE WORLD?


----------



## stevenprebble (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm confused by the price tag. $2099 USD is the same as £1291 GBP (UK). But over here in the UK they are selling it for £1800 GBP which is $2920 USD !!!!!!

That doesn't seem the least bit fair?! I would buy this camera if it was £1291.


----------



## Albi86 (Sep 19, 2012)

It's always like this. We always get a 1:1 $ to € conversion.


----------



## RS2021 (Sep 19, 2012)

I fully expect this to be selling in the *$1200 -1400 * range in year or may be even less. It may happen similar to the Adorama ebay kinda backdoor deals but no way Canon is going to even succeed in shoveling this abomination out the back door. The competition is a tad too alive and a tad too active for that.


----------



## ishdakuteb (Sep 19, 2012)

stevenprebble said:


> I'm confused by the price tag. $2099 USD is the same as £1291 GBP (UK). But over here in the UK they are selling it for £1800 GBP which is $2920 USD !!!!!!
> 
> That doesn't seem the least bit fair?! I would buy this camera if it was £1291.



very simple answer... people over there are RICHER...


----------



## stevenprebble (Sep 20, 2012)

Richer?? Are you joking? Our country is in a double dip recession! No one has money. Shops are all closing. No one can get on the housing market. We have the lowest unemployment we've had in years. AND I CAN'T AFFORD A FULL FRAME CAMERA :-[ :-[


----------



## Ryan_W (Sep 20, 2012)

I would pay $2,099 to have it in December. I would pay $1,500 to have it after the holiday rush ends, maybe Spring 2013.

If it turns out to have great high ISO capabilities and a fast, accurate center AF point (with a motor sufficiently powerful enough to quickly drive the lens) I would pay $2,099 for it after the holidays, too.


----------



## dr croubie (Sep 20, 2012)

stevenprebble said:


> AND I CAN'T AFFORD A FULL FRAME CAMERA :-[ :-[



Not trying to rub it in, but I do have a job, and i can afford a Full Frame Camera.
They cost $1600 brand new, and they're called the 5D mk2.
Paying $500 more, plus investing in new cards (and waiting another 3 months for the privelige), is a bit ridiculous imho...


----------



## stevenprebble (Sep 21, 2012)

The Canon 5dmk II is useless to be because it doesn't have the option to shoot at 50/60fps which I do an awful lot. 
I was excited at the 6d at first but not anymore. Max flash sync speed being 180 is a massive issue for me (already a thread on that somewhere). 
I will have to put up with the 7D for a while longer!


----------



## Albi86 (Sep 21, 2012)

D600's price in EU went down already by 10-20%. Looks like Nikon wants to eat as much of the market as they can. 

And honestly, the more the D600's price goes down, the less the 6D looks like a nice alternative.


----------



## robbinzo (Sep 21, 2012)

I am a Rebel owner who would have purchased this product. I was waiting with bated breath.
I think the sensor is a good size and IQ is likely to be excellent.
I wanted an integrated speedlite transmitter (like the 60D has) rather than the GPS/wifi combo. I don't want to carry lots of gizmos and extras. A camera and a speedlite is ideal for me.
I think the autofocus is an upgrade from the Rebel series but not quite what I was expecting. It sounds like the center AF point may well kick @55, especially in low light but it remains to be seen whether the other AF points are any good. I only use the center AF point on my Rebel because it's the only reliable one. Effectively I have a single AF point camera for most of the time.
I don't mind the basic video function because I want a great stills camera. I'd like to try the 6D with the 50 f/1.4 lens. Could be a killer combo.
However, unless the price is competitive with the 7D, I can't justify buying this product.
So in the UK, the 6D would have to be £1000 or less for me to be interested. It's currently listed at £1799.99 for pre-order.


----------



## Nishi Drew (Sep 21, 2012)

The 6D is going cheaper than the D600 on Japan amazon, at over ¥20,000 off from what they're asking for the D600. 
But, convert their prices to dollars and both are still above $2100 :-\


----------

